
Why my kids will learn to code as a second language - kafkaesq
http://venturebeat.com/2016/03/19/why-my-kids-will-learn-to-code-as-a-second-language/
======
dozzie
Why my kids will learn woodworking/mechanics/sewing as a second language.

Programming tinkering first and foremost.

------
kafkaesq
Just putting this out there, even though I find this particular trend quit
worrying:

 _The idea of programming as a second language first gained traction around
the U.S. about a year ago, when Texas, Kentucky, and New Mexico introduced
legislation allowing a computer course to serve as a foreign-language
requirement. This past month, the Florida Senate endorsed making coding count
as a foreign language credit for high schoolers, with one senator proclaiming
“Let’s give our students a valuable skill that they’re going to use forever.”_

